# موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .



## قلم حر (13 فبراير 2007)

بدون مقدمات ...........الرابط :
http://www.languageguide.org/tr/

كتابه + سماع للألفاظ .


----------



## tina_tina (13 فبراير 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى
اهو هو ده الشغل يا باشا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Bino (13 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموقع جميل جداً


----------



## المناهرى2007 (13 فبراير 2007)




----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى
> اهو هو ده الشغل يا باشا
> شكرا لتعبك


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
القادم أفضل .


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> فعلا الموقع جميل جداً


شهادتك أعتز بها ( بكل صدق ) .
أتمنى أن ( أنقل ) لكم كل ما هو مفيد .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

المناهرى2007 قال:


>


لا شكر على واجب .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموقع حلو اوى جامد ومفيد بالتوفيق


----------



## maria123 (18 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموقع حلو


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا الموقع حلو اوى جامد ومفيد بالتوفيق


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ملاحظه : هناك موضوع مثبت في أعلى الصفحه عن ( كل ما يلزم في اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ) .
ممكن أن يفيدك .
أهلا بك .


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

maria123 قال:


> فعلا الموقع حلو


أهلا و سهلا بماريا .
ربنا يوفقك .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
لا تنسي أن تقرأي الموضوع المثبت في أعلى الصفحه ( كل ما يلزمك عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ) لما فيه من فائده كبرى للجميع .


----------



## shadyos (5 مارس 2007)

الموقع ده رائع 
شكرا ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

أهلا بيك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مارس 2007)

لك الف الف شكر 

 اخوك طوني


----------



## قلم حر (10 مارس 2007)

أهلا ب ( طوني ) الرائع .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## !|!piro!|! (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

*مـــوقـع هايـل..
 شــكرا علـى مـجهودك  الـرائـع يا (قـلم حـر)...
ربــنا يـباركك​*


----------



## قلم حر (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



!|!piro!|! قال:


> *مـــوقـع هايـل..​*
> *شــكرا علـى مـجهودك الـرائـع يا (قـلم حـر)...*
> *ربــنا يـباركك*​


شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## peace_86 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

يا أحلى قلم حر ..
بصراحة انا خيو كنت خايف انك تكون زعلان عشان ذاك الموضوع..
واهم شي ان نكون احباء واخوة..

أخوكـ ..

وشكراً على الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



peace_86 قال:


> يا أحلى قلم حر ..
> بصراحة انا خيو كنت خايف انك تكون زعلان عشان ذاك الموضوع..
> واهم شي ان نكون احباء واخوة..
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه .
لا تخف أبدا أبدا .
لكن أنا مقل في تواجدي على النت منذ بدء فترة الأعياد .
ممكن تدخل الملف الشخصي ( ملفي ) و تلاحظ أزمان المشاركات في آخر بضعة أيام .
و لاحظ أن أولوياتي :
الحوار الاٍسلامي .
الحوارات الثنائيه .
البالتوك .
الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي .
ثم الباقي !
أي وظيفتي الاٍشرافيه لها أولويه مطلقه على مشاركاتي في المواضيع .
لا تخف و لا تدع الشكوك تدخل قلبك .
و يا ريت المخاطبات الشخصيه تكون بالرسالئل الخاصه ( أحسن مش هيك :smil12: ؟؟؟ ) .


----------



## remoo (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

موضوع رائع اخي الحبيب قلم حر 
اعطنا المذيد من المواقع التعليمية للغات الحية 
الرب يبارك في حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

القلم الحر 
وبيس 6 
ما عم بعرفكم وانتوا عمتتفقوا من تحت لتحت 
رسايل خاصة والقلم الحر خجلان 
شو القصة 

اي عادي صار طوني برة 
ماحدا سائل عليه 
ما حدا بعتلو رسالة وقلو كل عام وانت بخير 
عاددي ما كبير غير الله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

عمبمزح اوعوا تاخدوها جد 
على فكرة كل عام وانتوا بخير 
يالله اكون احسن منكم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

بجد رائـــــــع رائــــــــع جدا 
:big29::big29::big29:
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك* ​


----------



## maria123 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

فعلا الموقع جميل جداً


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



remoo قال:


> موضوع رائع اخي الحبيب قلم حر
> اعطنا المذيد من المواقع التعليمية للغات الحية
> الرب يبارك في حياتك


أهلا ريمو .....منور .
يا ريت تدخل الفهرست( بدايته تحديدا )  ......أظن هاتلاقي أكتر من موضوع بيهمك ......
و فيها كل ما يلزم دارسي اللغات .....على حد علمي .
أهلا بيك كمان مره .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



thelife.pro قال:


> القلم الحر
> وبيس 6
> ما عم بعرفكم وانتوا عمتتفقوا من تحت لتحت
> رسايل خاصة والقلم الحر خجلان
> ...


أظن أن عدم اٍنتباهي للمشاركه في وقتها .......يمنعني عن الرد و التعليق عليها !!
شكلي كنت مهمل جدا بوقتها ( لضيق الوقت ) .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
يا ريت تطمني عن أحوالك برساله خاصه .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> بجد رائـــــــع رائــــــــع جدا
> 
> :big29::big29::big29:
> 
> *المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك* ​


شكر للتشجيع .
و يا ريت تدخلي على الفهرست ......فيه أكمن موضوع خاص باللغات ممكن يهموكي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



maria123 قال:


> فعلا الموقع جميل جداً


شكرا لتشجيعك .
يا ريت تدخلي الفهرست ......لو عاوزه كمان مواقع عن اللغات ( خصوصا الاٍنجليزيه ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

*شكراااااااا 
موقع رائع*


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



christin قال:


> *شكراااااااا *
> _*موقع رائع*_


لا شكر على واجب .
أنا مبسوط جدا لأن الموقع عجبكم .
 لا تنسي أن تراجعي الفهرست لمزيد من المواقع التعليميه للغات .....او مواقع فيها  كل ما يتعلق باللغه الاٍنجليزيه .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

ميرسى يا قلم حر متتصورش الموقع ده مهم بالنسبه لى أد أيه .......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا قلم حر متتصورش الموقع ده مهم بالنسبه لى أد أيه .......ربنا يباركك .


أجمل تعليق على أي موضوع هو ان العضو اٍستفاد منه .
ألف شكر على تعليقك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
للعلم : في الفهرست كمان موقع متعدده لتعليم اللغات و أيضا مواقع لكل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## e.m.e (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

تسلم على الموقع الرائع

احترامي لك


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



e.m.e قال:


> تسلم على الموقع الرائع
> 
> احترامي لك


شكرا جزيلا لكلامك اللطيف و المشجع .
بالتوفيق  .


----------



## dr4eslam (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## assyrian girl (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

thx for that


----------



## قلم حر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



dr4eslam قال:


> شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


شكرا للتشجيع و المرور .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx for that


لا شكر على واجب .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اجمل قلم 
ربنا يخليك دايما حر​*


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

شكرا على الموقع الرائع والمفيد


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*

الله يعطيك العافية:love45:


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اجمل قلم ​*
> 
> *ربنا يخليك دايما حر*​


شكرا لمرورك أخي العزيز .
ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .




ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على الموقع الرائع والمفيد


شكرا لمرورك أخ رامي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


ra.mi62 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية:love45:


 
عذرا للتأخر في التعليق . فوقت كتابة مشاركاتكم كنت غائب عن المنتدى , و لم أنتبه لها سوى الآن .
شكرا لكم جميعا .


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



راااااااائع جدا ميرسى 


​


----------



## قلم حر (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .*



Meriamty قال:


> راااااااائع جدا ميرسى ​


شكرا لتشجيعك .
و أكرر : في أول قسم من ( الفهرست  ) , يوجد أكثر من موضوع ( فيها روابط ) تحوي الكثير عن تعلم اللغات ( خصوصا الاٍنجليزيه ) مع قواميس و غيرها .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## نغم (14 يونيو 2010)

موقع رائع هائل جميل 
الرب يوفقك


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

فكرتونى باستاذى قلم حر واحلى ايام ..


----------

